# Soapcrafters



## Overthemoon (Dec 2, 2009)

I want to give a shout out to Karen at Soapcrafter.ca. She was so patient with the banking error that took almost a month resolve. She was super affordable, and local so no shipping for me!

I bought:

Coconut oil, 76 fractionated
Castor oil
Grapeseed oil
Ultramarine Pink Mica
Neroli FO
Oriental Musk FO
Rosemary EO
Peppermint EO

Everything smells fantastic, and I'll be soaping some of it in a few days.

If you live in the Lower Mainland of BC, you can just pick up your order. So much cheaper than shipping!


----------

